# Plans for hunting chair



## marx (Feb 11, 2014)

Hallo can anybody help with plans for hunting chair please


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 11, 2014)

Marx,
  Like a chair in a tree ? If so search "Tree Stands"
***************G*****************


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 11, 2014)

Yup, tree stands.  So you can get close to the bears.   Like this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXBjYRjNf7U


----------



## toolman (Feb 12, 2014)

What type of hunting chair are you interested in? Here in the states we have different chairs for tree stands, hunting tripods, ground blinds, turkey hunting, varmint hunting, dove hunting, etc


----------



## marx (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi most likely ground blinds and varmint hunting.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't have any plans but here is a design I really like...



http://www.huntmore.biz/

You could probably come up with your own set of plans just by "reverse engineering" it.

What ever you do, go with a 3-leg design as it will be a lot more stable on rough ground.  I have and have hunted with a couple of Double Bull seats (see pic) and they are light to transport but somewhat awkward if you need to change position.




It's another design that would be easy to reverse engineer if one so desired.

-Ron


----------



## conibear (May 2, 2014)

Marx  Don't know if this helps but I use an old resin lawn chair by cutting off the legs then attach a piece of 3-4 ply wood, screw on a lazy susan bearing then attach the bearing to the bottom of a bucket. Cost about 10 bucks hear in Ont.


----------



## Wayne Sweet (Dec 29, 2014)

Marx

Look on Jaracal.com. There are some DIY varmint chairs that look easy to reverse engineer.
(other forum members: The site is predominantly in Afrikaans so it may be a CHALLENGE to understand)


----------

